#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Белок....

## Никита

Здравствуйте, товарИЩИ Вегетарианцы! Вот хотелось бы узнать... Я яичный белок терпеть не могу, ну совсем не переношу. А надо... Ну я ем яйца, но только желток и никогда к белку не притрагиваюсь. Такой уж я, привередливый. Кто знает, какая пища заменила бы все(хотя бы 99%    :Smilie:  ) ценности яичного белка. Насколько мне известно, такая ценность, чуть ли не уникальна. Но мало ли...

Зараннее Благодарю! :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

Творог.
Спортивное питание.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sinobi

Белковые порошки на основе соевых протеинов. 
Грамотный подбор злаковых (например, рис в сочетании с бобовыми дает неплохой набор аминокислот)

----------


## Буль

В яичном белке нет ничего уникального и незаменимого. Заменить его можно массой других белков, в зависимости для чего Вам нужен белок

----------


## Антоха

Орешки, Чечевичка, Фасолька... Чем не белок...
Вегетарианство должно быть разнообразным,
тогда не будет никаких дифицитов.
По вопросам питания к йогам надо идти... они шарят в этом.

----------


## Пема Чораб

Антоха, к йогам ходить не надо: они плохому научат.

В конце концов, уделяя слишком большое внимание диете,  мы обретаем дополнительные клеши на свою голову.
Питание должно быть достаточным и не должно приносить вред здоровью и практике.

----------


## Буль

Антоха, Орешки, Чечевичка, Фасолька - это *растительный* белок

----------


## Sinobi

Грамотное сочетание растительных белков позволяет набрать полноценный состав незаменимых аминокислот (те, что не вырабатываются в организме и должны поступать извне).

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Дорогие друзья, так уж получилось, что являясь буддистом, я к тому же занимаюсь строительством своего тела. :Smilie:  Год назад, отказавшись от мяса и продолжая заниматься, я со временем понял, что в наших климатических и тем более экономических условиях полностью отказаться от мяса я не смогу. Результаты занятий станут плачевными. Даже если употреблять протеиновые коктейли в огромном количестве. Правда, в истории бодибилдинга есть примеры чемпионов-вегетарианцев, но условия, в которых они строили свои тела были практически идеальными. Во первых, жили они не в наших краях, а во вторых, употребляли свежие фрукты и овощи ежедневно и по многу + естественно протеин, креатин и различные углеводные смеси. Цены на свежие фрукты и овощи в осенне-зимне-весенний период у нас сами знаете какие. Вот и пришлось мне снова вернуться к старому доброму мясу. Правда, с одним "но..." Я не ем мясо крупных животных, употребляю только рыбу и птицу. Растительные белки - это хорошо, но не достаточно для нормального развития и фукционирования тела. Здесь был интересный рассказ о том, откуда же берут силу животные-веетарианцы, например лошади, которые могут тащить на себе тонны веса. :Smilie:  Но давайте будем благоразумными и не будем сравнивать физиологию коня и человека.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Всё равно можно сравнивать. Мой знакомый стал вегетарианцем после того, как в школе (или в спортивной секции?) физрук предложил эксперимент: половина группы на полгода отказывалась от животной пищи, а вторая - нет. Летом отправились в горный турпоход. Выяснилось, что вегетарианцы намного легче переносили длительные физические нагрузки. 
С тех пор товарищ вегетарианец.  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Андрей, вы сравниваете немного разные вещи. А точнее, физическую силу и выносливость.  :Smilie:  Брюс Ли в своей книге "Особенности выражения человеского тела" об этом говорит очень подробно. Это абсолютно разные подходы. Для наращивания большой мышечной массы нужны физические нагрузки, но не аэробные, то есть бег на большие расстояния, к примеру 3-5 км, бодибилдерам противопоказан. Для того, чтобы пробежать это расстояние важна не сила, а выносливость.

----------


## Averest

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sinobi_ 
> 
> *Грамотное сочетание растительных белков позволяет набрать полноценный состав незаменимых аминокислот (те, что не вырабатываются в организме и должны поступать извне).*


Должен Вас огорчить. Никакой подбор растительных белков не заменит незаменимых аминокислот. Вот разъяснения биохимиков:

"В зависимости от содержания незаменимых аминокислот белки принято разделять на " полноценные"и " неполноценные" . К полноценным относятся белки всех молочных продуктов и белки животного происхождения, к неполноценным - белки растительного происхождения. "

http://health.noviykamelot.ru/ingr/aminoacid.shtml

А потребляя протеины в виде порошков, Вы также не гарантируете себе спокойствия - а вдруг они из мяса добыты :Wink:

----------


## Спокойный

Из мяса протеины не добываются.
Добываются из молока, молочной сыворотки, яиц, сои. Такие есть варианты.

----------


## Sadhak

///так уж получилось, что являясь буддистом, я к тому же занимаюсь строительством своего тела. Год назад, отказавшись от мяса и продолжая заниматься, я со временем понял, что в наших климатических и тем более экономических условиях полностью отказаться от мяса я не смогу///

В принципе, исходя из своего опыта, вполне хватит птицы и яиц, если на носу соревнования (до "сушки") или нет особых претензий на высокий результат. Но в межсезонье, накачать массу без употребления мяса - я думаю не получится так, как бы это получилось с ним. Тут или нужна максимальная эффективность, или это физкультура, получим ровно столько, сколько мы в это вкладываем, в этом отношении этот спорт очень "благодарный".
 Ну вот само сочетания буддизма и "кача", для меня сейчас непонятно. Мотивы и перимущества в 18-25 лет, когда я занимался, были очевидны и дали огромные преимущества в "карьере" мирской жизни. Но тогда в уме даже ничего не шевелилось по поводу хоть какого духовного поиска. Думаю, если бы даже представить себя в тех же обстоятельствах, но в нынешнем состоянии ума, то вопрос "зачем?", не оставляет никакой возможности повторить те подвиги двухразовых тренировок в день, где послеобеденная продолжалась не менне трех часов. Столько книг не прочитано, да в конце концов, просто проелозить это же время в попытке медитации... Буддизм и раздувание эго, в его наиболее "агрессивной" форме? Вы же знаете, что стоит не заниматься месяц и на себя уже жалко смотреть по сравнению с тем, что было и уже воспринимается как "норма", а через полгода остается просто сильный костяк, но бицепс к примеру с 49 сдувается до 42? Эго требует уважения, которое оно с лихвой получает накачивая тело. Да, помогает карьере и конечно успех у женщин, но с успокоением ума и убийством эго, как это вяжется-то? Качать ум точно так же как и тело, сколько вкладываешь, столько и получим...
 Дома спортзал, захожу жму до сих пор, но только затем, чтобы в это время пинать сына, чтобы не сачковал на турнике, а дочка чтобы качала пресс  :Smilie:  и привить хоть какие-то навыки работы с телом, пока нет другой потребности... Дело хорошее, когда ум не ищет своего, но вот когда он уже озабочен этим поиском, то тут не до тела... Думаю так.

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Уважаемый Sadhak! Действительно, это может показаться странным, совмещать занятия буддизмом и бодибилдингом.  :Smilie:  Но я придерживаюсь взгляда, что в человеке должно быть все прекрасно. И душа,  и мысли, и тело.  :Smilie:  Тем более , у меня перед глазами есть великолепный пример. Брюс Ли. Хоть он и не буддист, но он - Великий человек, который совмещал развитие своего тела с развитием Духа. Неужели это не прекрасно? Я ни в коем случае не стараюсь цепляться за эго. Хорошее физическое развитие это ступенька к дальнейшему развитию себя как Человека. Да, на занятия уходит много времени, и кто-то может сказать, что его лучше потратить на медитацию. Но... Каждый идет своим путем. Кстати, во время выполнения упражнений из головы уходят все мысли. Ты предельно сконцентрирован. Пускай даже на образе штанги.  :Smilie:  Ярко выраженная направленная медитация. А если очень сильно постараться, то в любой момент штанга может превратиться в Будду.  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

Хы!
Не превращайте Будду в штангу!))))

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Здравствуй, Гром! Давно не виделись.  :Smilie:  А по-моему, очень даже удачное сравнение. Без труда не вытащишь просветление из пруда. )))

----------


## GROM

Теплеет,может вскоре и свидимся  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Обязательно. :Smilie:  Обязательно потеплеет.

----------


## Антоха

О том, что йоги плохому научат.

Да нет, не думаю, есть тому жизненные примеры.
Химия химией, анализы анализами, а ни одно искусственно воспроизведённое в-во ещё не заменило выросший из земли-матушки огурчик.

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Антоха_  *Химия химией, анализы анализами, а ни одно искусственно воспроизведённое в-во ещё не заменило выросший из земли-матушки огурчик.*


 Для этого не нужно быть йогом. Для этого нужно уметь их правильно солить.
Рассол - очень хорошее лекарство.

А что йоги в этом понимают?

----------


## Антоха

Без Комментариев!

----------


## Averest

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Спокойный_ 
> *Из мяса протеины не добываются.
> Добываются из молока, молочной сыворотки, яиц, сои. Такие есть варианты.*


Ну строго говоря, протеины=белки, и следственно могут добываться из любой белковосодержащей субстанции. Другое дело ( и тут я с Вами соглашусь), что из молока и молочных продуктов их перерабатывать в порошковые смеси просто намного технологичнее.

----------


## Alexandre

Уважаемый Андрей Кхан, мне тоже кажется, что тело отвергать не стоит. Но бодибилдинг не есть благо для тела. Бодибилдинг был создан искусственно. Более естественные вещи как, например, плаванье, йога, тай чи мне кажутся более полезными для тела.

----------


## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Никита_ 
> [B]Здравствуйте, товарИЩИ Вегетарианцы! Вот хотелось бы узнать... Я яичный белок терпеть не могу, ну совсем не переношу. А надо... Ну я ем яйца, но только желток и никогда к белку не притрагиваюсь. Такой уж я, привередливый.


И правильно делаете, яичный белок содержит аводин, -- вещество, которое разрушает биотин, важную часть комплекса витамина Б.




> Кто знает, какая пища заменила бы все(хотя бы 99%    ) ценности яичного белка.


Из молочных продуктов творог и молоко многим взрослым не подходят, так как у них не вырабатываются необходимые для усвоения этих продуктов энзимы.

Наиболее ценны несоленые сыры -- чеддер, мюнстер, моцарелла, рикотта.

Кроме того, полезно есть орехи, и иногда бобовые.

См. также
http://www.drbass.com/cursio.html
http://www.drbass.com/generations.html

----------


## Steppenwolf

> И правильно делаете, яичный белок содержит аводин, -- вещество, которое разрушает биотин, важную часть комплекса витамина Б.


Авидин содержится только в сырых яйцах и разрушается при нагревании. Так что ешьте наздоровье, если убеждения и вкусы позволяют, но не злоупотребляйте из-за повышеного содержания в яйцах холестерина. Серединный путь, однако.

----------

